# High quality, 40 lb draw



## Jeffxr3 (Jan 25, 2011)

Howdy all,
I'm new to archery, not a hunter, but would like a high quality compound bow for target shooting. Problem is I can't pull a 60lb bow, nor a 50, but I can pull 40 lb draw. But finding a good quality 50lb bow that can be adjusted down to 40lbs seems to be a problem, at least off the shelves at the sporting stores in Reno, NV. Order a Mathews Z7 50lb? Mathews Passion in Camo 50lbs? Any suggestions?


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

welcome to AT, come check out the New Breed bows on our thread.. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=861417 these are very smooth pulling and low poundage is available.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Jeff.


----------



## Schpankme (Dec 6, 2010)

Jeffxr3 said:


> ... I'm new to archery, I can pull 40 lb draw.
> ... But finding a good quality 50lb bow that can be adjusted down to 40lbs



Look into the Elite Archery 2011 Hunter using the ESX Cams w/TSX Mods. 
http://www.elitearchery.com/products/2011-bows/hunter/ 
This bow can go down to 30lbs and 25" draw. You will also be pleasantly surprised by the draw cycle of the Elite bow, offering you the ability to easily increase poundage as required.

I'm having one of these Hunters made up for my daughter, who weighs in at 100 lbs, with 26" draw @ 38 lbs.

There are many bow companies that offer these type of feature!


Best regards,


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk. Lots of shops will normally carry 50-60 and 60-70. Not very many in the 40-50# range. Also do you have a price range
your looking at?


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## nitroteam (Jun 27, 2010)

Athens ibex can go down to 40 and 24.5 inch draw. Check them out at athensarchery.com


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT :welcome:

Check the clasifieds target section lots of low poundage bows in there.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## csvfd246 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello. I am also new to this site and I currently have the opposite problem, I have one to sale. If ur interested u can send me a PM and ill give u my contact info. These bows r something to consider.
•	SPEC’S:
Weight: 30-40 lbs
Length: 21.5” – 24”
String: 44
•	TRUGLO 3-pin sight with build in level
•	Cam & ½ Plus 
•	10 BEMAN 40 lbs Max ICS Hunter arrows
•	5 Muzzy 90 grain broadheads & 1 practice 
•	4 Field tips
•	3 Slick Trick 85 grain broadheads
•	Cobra release
•	Axle - to – Axle 28”
•	Fuse injector 5.25” camo stabilizer weight: 4.4 oz
•	Fambeau hard case
•	Fuse (Ventera Lite) 5 arrow quiver


----------

